# So how does this Craigslist scam work?



## kb58

A potential "buyer" for my lathe on Craigslist...

Thanks for the prompt response to my mail. I will be  buying this from you, so please kindly withdraw the advert from site. My husband will overnight the payment asap but he will be paying with a Certified Check from his Bank and it will  deliver to you via FEDEX, so  I'll need you to provide me with the following information to facilitate the mailing of the check... And am offering additional $70 with the original price to have this asap.

Name to be on the payment...........
Address to mail the check to.............
City, state and zip code .............
Final Asking price...................
Cell phone # to text you on ................

I will make arrangements for the pick up as soon as you have your check clear, due to my work frame and my Kids, I will not be able to come with the cash and pick it up so my husband will mail the check and have someone pick up the item after the check clear., Reference to your post am completely satisfied with it and the payment will be deliver within 48hours..God Bless

---
I assume the check goes bad at some point, but how does that work if it clears?


----------



## ddillman

apparently by law the bank has to accept a certified check. so you deposit it the bank shows it cleared. then several weeks later it bounces and you are on the hook for the full amount. I know people it has happened to


----------



## Cadillac

Why a check. Write themselves the check, cash it and pay you. I wouldn’t mess with it tell them it’s a cash sale and who care who has to work and who’s gonna pick it up? IDC!
 My guess is they are getting all the bits of your information and will find the rest from what you provide. Surprised they didn’t throw in “ I’m leaving the country for service and won’t be back for 3 months and my spouse will pick up the goods. It’s a scam of some sort. Wouldn’t even respond to them.


----------



## kb58

Don't worry, I'm not going to respond, just curious how it works. And yes, my ad does say cash only.


----------



## Winegrower

Yes, bank checks can bounce after many days of delay.   I have had a court ordered bank check bounce, nothing I could do.   It’s a great scam.


----------



## Superburban

ddillman said:


> apparently by law the bank has to accept a certified check. so you deposit it the bank shows it cleared. then several weeks later it bounces and you are on the hook for the full amount. I know people it has happened to


The bank should be able to call the issuing bank, and verify the check. Banks do it all the time.

So what do they get out of this? a lathe? Now its stolen goods, hard to sell, and has a serial number.

Slightly off track, but doesn't a personal check have all the stuff they need? Bank account number, routing number, my name, and address. Is there anything else they need that the check does not have?


----------



## Richard King 2

I sold something on Ebay once and I suppose Craig's list has the same sort of criminals trolling there.   On Ebay I sold a machine and sent the guy an internet ebay invoice.  He was in England and a week or so later I got a  letter in the mail and inside was a cashiers check  from a credit union in Wyoming.  The sales price was something like $750.00 plus shipping costs.   Inside the envelope was a typed note  (from the crook) saying " I made the cashier check for 2500.00 ,  please pay the freight charges and keep an extra $500.00 for your time.  Then want ever is left over please send me a cashiers check to my address.    Just sounded so phoney.  I looked up the credit union in Wyoming on the internet.  On the web page they had a check and said These checks were not written by our CU.   It is a fake check.   I took everything to the US Post office and they said they get 100's of these a week and they were understaffed to do anything.   So be careful...  I have also heard of people buying something and never receiving it and they keep the money.

You can also do this If your selling ask for a wire transfer.   Calling a bank to varifey funds is OK but they may withdrawal the money by the time clears their bank.


----------



## alloy

What comes to mind for me is they will have your address and they already know you have machine tools, and most likely other things of value.

Unless it's a larger ticket item I usually try to meet craigslist buyers elsewhere.  I realize you can't do that with a lathe, but everything about this says it's a scam.  I'm probably going  to sell my Fadal on CL and I'll just have to listen to the buyer and judge if they have  knowledge about CNC's.

The other thing is usually women don't but machine tools.  I know Susan here is an exception and has caught the machine tool bug as bad as anyone here.  I'm sure many others have also.  So no offense to anyone intended.  It just seems like a standard scam response they use on everything they are trying to scam people out of.


----------



## Richard King 2

Take a look at the 3 rd one on the list.  Same write up you have.  Its a SCAM!  I cut and pasted their letter in google and found this.
https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=241482


----------



## matthewsx

I played one of these things out once and was contacted by the US Postmaster. They intercepted the phony check and arrested the scammer 
Just needed some evidence from me which I was happy to provide.


----------



## MikeInOr

I particularly like how the certified check comes via FedEx or UPS and not USPS to keep from being federal mail fraud!

Sharing information on how a particular fraud works is the best way to fight fraud!  -- Thank you!

It kind of makes me wonder if everyone yanked these fraudsters chains if they would go out of business from the UPS and FedEx shipping charges?  I think I would reccomend giving them a fake address to send their fraudlent check to and not include a real phone number.  How about a fake name "Jer Kmearound" and the postmasters real address?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

For those with a google account and a smartphone I would recommend looking into an app called google voice.  This app gives you another phone number that is connected to your phone for free.  I use this number to post to craigslist or other online needs so that my personal number is a  bit more protected!  Its a pretty neat app that.


----------



## Mikkell

That's why I always say: No Checks of any Kind.


----------



## alloy

Mikkell said:


> That's why I always say: No Checks of any Kind.



I agree completely with you.

As I said earlier if it works out I'll be selling my fadal for around $8k probably on Craigslist.   That's a lot of cash.  I've never done a deal that large off CL before.

After hearing about bank checks here I think it's going to have to be cash.


----------



## Bob Korves

When I sell stuff on Craigslist, I write in the ads:
"Cash and carry only, at my location and at time of sale.  No exceptions."  
I have had no trouble at all with scammers, though maybe I have been lucky...


----------



## markba633csi

A real eye-opener


----------



## mickri

I played along with one of these scams years ago.  At that time there was some government agency that was trying to stop the scams.  Collected all of the evidence and turned it over.  Never heard what happened.

The check when you receive it will be for way more money than the sales price with a note stating that the check was made in error and please refund the balance after you cash the check.  Banks say checks have cleared when they really haven't cleared yet.  The  scam victim sends the refund thinking the check has cleared and then their bank notifies them of the bounced check.  The scam victim has two problems at this point.  First they are out the money and 2nd, facing possible criminal charges for bank fraud for depositing a bogus check and then writing a check against the bogus check if they don't have sufficient other funds in their account to cover the refund check.

As many have said above cash and carry at the time of sale is the only way to sell on CL


----------



## JimDawson

kb58 said:


> A potential "buyer" for my lathe on Craigslist...
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response to my mail. I will be  buying this from you, so please kindly withdraw the advert from site. My husband will overnight the payment asap but he will be paying with a Certified Check from his Bank and it will  deliver to you via FEDEX, so  I'll need you to provide me with the following information to facilitate the mailing of the check... And am offering additional $70 with the original price to have this asap.
> 
> Name to be on the payment...........
> Address to mail the check to.............
> City, state and zip code .............
> Final Asking price...................
> Cell phone # to text you on ................
> 
> I will make arrangements for the pick up as soon as you have your check clear, due to my work frame and my Kids, I will not be able to come with the cash and pick it up so my husband will mail the check and have someone pick up the item after the check clear., Reference to your post am completely satisfied with it and the payment will be deliver within 48hours..God Bless
> 
> ---
> I assume the check goes bad at some point, but how does that work if it clears?



One of the sure tip offs is the language in the text.  Not a native English speaker, in this case pretty good, but not quite normal.  Also the formatting of the questions to answer, typical Nigerian scammer format. Also, anytime someone wants to pay you more than the asking price it raises red flags.

It takes a while for the check to get through the banking system, sometimes up to a couple of weeks, but the bank has to clear the check on your end within 3 working days, so there is a bit of a disconnect there.


----------



## stioc

I never accept checks either but I'm also a bit uncomfortable accepting cash. What if the cash is counterfeit? I do check it with one of those counterfeit pens if it's a large amount but for under a couple of hundred I don't bother.


----------



## matthewsx

You can always go to the buyers bank to do the transaction if it's for a large amount.


----------



## JimDawson

The one thing I forgot to add above is that the check you would receive for the ''item'' would include ''shipping charges'' that you would be requested to forward to the ''courier''.  These instructions would be included with the check.  This is where they get the money from the transaction.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

I just noticed my last post didnt make it as i typed it....strange! 

 Anyway i went on to say that i come across the google voice app because of a craigslist scam attempt.  This scam uses the google voice app by tricking a seller into giving them the confidential access code the app sends you when you Register your phone for a new number by saying this code will help protect both you and them through this "Verification" process.  In reality they load the app onto their nonworking phone with your number in place. The app then texts you the private code, which btw states something to the effect of Do Not Share with anyone, and they slyly finagle that secret code out of the unsuspecting victim!  With that code they then have access to a number connected through your phone, possible access to your google account along with some other things im not certain of as im not a tech savy kinda guy!  Anyway by going thru signing up your number you take better control over that potential access point plus have the benefit of having both a public and a private line on one phone which helps with security as well as privacy.


----------



## tmenyc

banks are not obligated to accept any check if they think it's worthless.  A friend got one of those scams, someone offering to pay multiples of a couch's value to have it shipped, paying a fortune for the shipping.  We knew it had to be bad, and comically the check was a BoA check, and he had a BoA account, so he played along, took the check there and the manager took one look, opened a file in his internal email and showed us an identical image among many fake checks.  So my friend wrote back and sold the buyer he would be pleased to make the sale for cash.


----------



## Cadillac

I've sold a bunch of stuff on CL you need to be on your toes and expect to get some sort of low life's and scammers you need to weed them out. Sold a utility cart once guy comes 2hrs away to pick up and when he goes to pay he pulls out a check. Told him no way luckily the bank was 2blocks away I made him write the check to himself and pay me. Turns out The guy was a farmer, he had brought literally a horse trailer that had a horse in it to pick up this cart. The check was in the farms name bla,bla. Either way I would not take it cash only!  Sold a car acouple yrs ago 15k all Benjamin's that was a good day. Sold a van last month for 3k. My thing is if I don't feel comfortable "I get that/a feeling"I don't do it I'll walk right out of it, and I always have a surprise in my other pocket if they want to go that route. Buying stuff same thing be aware of what's happening and surroundings. Be careful out there seems thieves and scum have nothing productive to do?


----------



## Flyinfool

So far I have been having good luck putting the following disclaimer right next to my contact info on CL.

" Scammers don't bother, I know all of your tricks and I like to waste your time, you will not get anything out of me."

Since I started doing this I have not had a single scam attempt from CL.


----------



## Firstgear

stioc said:


> I never accept checks either but I'm also a bit uncomfortable accepting cash. What if the cash is counterfeit? I do check it with one of those counterfeit pens if it's a large amount but for under a couple of hundred I don't bother.


I always take just cash and always bring a counterfeit pen.  I always tell the buyer ahead of time that I am bringing the pen and will check each bill.  That way there is no surprise for them either.....I have bought and sold cars this way.


----------



## Flyinfool

In all online dealings my official address is 5050 S. Lake Drive. If you look it up you will find out it is the local police station. This is where I do all transactions that are mobile enough to actually do there. I have had a buyer on my truck refuse to meet at the police station and insisted that it be in a dark empty parking lot. NOT HAPPENING.
I did check with the police before using their parking lot to be sure it was OK, and it was OK with one exception, they requested that if I am selling a firearm that I call them to let them know I will be in the parking lot with a gun, then it is OK too. The police have cameras set up so all transactions are recorded incase something goes sideways.


----------



## Downunder Bob

do you guys do internet banking and bank transfers? I find that a very secure way of paying and being paid.

If someone is paying me, when the transfer is received at my bank it will show as received, but not cleared, then when the payment is cleared it will show as cleared and that the funds are available, until that happens I cannot draw against it. very secure. 

I have bought and sold all sorts of stuff on eBay and Gumtree this way, never had a problem. Also gives you a secure confirmation that you have paid. 

I have also used PayPal to send payment o people both locally and overseas, never had a problem


----------



## Eddyde

There never will be a check sent, they are getting the name, address and phone number of someone who needs money and is gullible... The real scam has yet to be delivered.


----------



## markba633csi

The UV bill checkers are more reliable than the pens.  Bleaching 1$ to make 20$ is not unheard of, or real currency paper can be obtained by crooks from foreign governments unfriendly to the US, both of these scenarios circumvent the pen
Mark


----------



## BGHansen

Our son and I drove 1200 miles the Denver area to buy a Tormach mill for $16K.  He'd only take cash so instead of hauling across country with cash I opened a bank account in CO and did an electronic transfer from our bank in MI to the one in CO.  We looked over the machine, agreed on the deal.  His brother and my son did most of the loading while we ran around the corner to the branch and did a transfer there.

Bruce


----------



## vtcnc

This is a great question and Sticky worthy - thanks for asking and all great replies. This is the kind of thing that belongs at the top of the Craigslist sticky board so everyone has a chance to get educated about the scams out there. Thanks everyone.


----------



## hman

I feel like I've just become a "member of the club."  Had my fist encounter with a Craigslist scammer!

"Thanks for getting back to me! I'm still interested but please due to
my health condition and my age I won't be able to meet up with you but
I'm Okay with the price and condition. I'll overnight a bank check to
cover the cost, once check cashed/clears I will make arrangement for
pickup. Get back to me with below details asap to issue out the
payment
              Name On Check? Address? Apt # ( If Any )? Zip?
              Cell Phone #? Last Asking Price?
 Please, note that the payment will be mail overnight via USPS
Priority Mail and its bound to delivered within 1 to 2 working days.
I'll let you know when its mailed out.

Best Regards,
Judith."


----------



## vtcnc

Welcome to the club @hman ! You spotted one out in the wild! Well done!

I got a call yesterday at work, interrupted my day, wasted my time, my purchasing agents and our president's time. Here is how it goes...

Scammer: "Your president, [calls him by name], was a friend of my father who recently passed. I'm trying to help my family liquidate his business inventory. I was going through my fathers rolodex and found your bosses name. He told me to call you because..._<proceeds to go on for ten minutes complimenting me and my boss.>_

Me: "Thank you, what can I do for you?" after not knowing what he wants for ten minutes of him buttering me up and trying to interject that and getting interrupted to move things along.

Scammer: "My father has packing tape, 2" wide, Talon brand. 16 cases, 36 rolls per case. I was looking at the invoice and he was charging his customers $4.75 per roll. I just want to get rid of them and will send them to you for 1/2 price. He also has a case of the dispensers I'll ship to you for nothing and he also has some 20" flat screens. Hell, I'll throw one of those in to thank you for helping me out.

Me: "Tell you what, let me check and see if it is something we can use. I'll get back to you. What's your phone number?

Scammer: Well, see the thing is, I'm a psychiatrist and where I'm calling from right now is on the fourth floor of the county hospital where I volunteer. They don't allow me to bring any electronics or laptops, so why don't I call you on Monday and we'll see where you are at?

Me: "So you don't recall your cell phone number off hand?"

Scammer: "Yeah, I'm calling from the hospital phone. <proceeds to go through the whole story in an abbreviated form, complimenting me again.> "Ok, well thanks for helping me out. I will talk to you on Monday.

Me: "    " <hangs up phone>

__________

Went down to talk to the purchasing agent. Two questions: what do we pay for packing tape and has our boss been forwarding cold calls to us?

Without missing a beat, my purchasing agent says, "its a scam. We will probably get a skid of packing tape delivered next week and then he will invoice us for it. Do a google search, "packing tape scams" and prepare to be amazed.


----------

